# Drying Out Burl



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Just came across some 24" burl in some cherry trees about to be pushed into the "economic development" pile, so I had to grab them. I harvested a total of 4. One was out of a dead tree so the bark came off no prob. The other 3 were live, heavier then hell, and oozing with sap. This will be my first time working with burl so I have no idea what to do with them next. I would assume drying them out would be the first step. Any advice?
Thanks, Brad


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Seal them with a good log sealer. Surface checking is common with burls I have messed with so make sure you seal the surface as well as the ends.


----------

